
Ed-Tech Company Clever to Help Schools Track Tech Usage – For a Cost - m0hit
https://www.edweek.org/ew/articles/2018/01/17/ed-tech-company-clever-to-help-schools-track.html
======
2arrs2ells
Clever co-founder here - I’ve spent the past year working on Goals would love
to answer any questions people have.

------
potluck
[https://www.edsurge.com/news/2018-01-17-a-clever-way-to-
meas...](https://www.edsurge.com/news/2018-01-17-a-clever-way-to-measure-how-
students-actually-use-edtech-and-whether-it-works)

^ non-paywalled coverage of the Goals product that we launched at Clever
today!

